# Anyone change their reverse lights for something brighter



## BD1

Have a 2011 Tacoma, looking for some options


----------



## stone74

Bought a set of back up buddies, work amazing.
I light it up like day light now.


----------



## dieselss

I put led light bulbs in mine. 
Some have added lights in the bumper, and done away with the factory bulbs all together


----------



## BD1

What bulbs did u go with, do u like them & do u have a link.


----------



## dieselss

Oh my. Ummm ill start here 
Vleds.com
Suoerbrightleds.com
Autoillumination.com
Rigidleds
All kinda reading on all the lights. 
Mine are just 3156 bulbs, forgot the watts but they do a good job


----------



## Mr.Markus

I bought the DDM Tuning http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/WorkLampLED.ZX-Series-Off-Road-LED-Lights

The 125mm round floods are 2000 lumens each for $38.96

They draw so little power that you can leave in what you have already and just splice them into your reverse wire. They work great for me.


----------



## BD1

Going to give these a shot
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10w-T15-T10...23-LED-Car-Bulbs-Projector-Lens-/111201232931


----------



## dieselss

Not sure those are your reverse lights. States there 194 bulbs. Are u sure that's what you have?


----------



## maxwellp

http://maxwellservicesllcco.fatcow.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/TRUCKS/PullOut.jpg

These are Harbor tool $12 lights on a relay and a switch. Very bright and cheap if you knock one off in the snow. Just like headlights but down nice and low so you can see when it is snowing.


----------



## BD1

dieselss;1677467 said:


> Not sure those are your reverse lights. States there 194 bulbs. Are u sure that's what you have?


They fit 921


----------



## Whiffyspark

BD1;1677515 said:


> They fit 921


Most are 3157

Check Sylvania website for bulb guide


----------



## Super Mech

In my 35 years of working on cars and trucks I have never seen a 921 or 194 back up lamp bulb. Most are 1156 or 3156 with a few having 7440s.


----------



## BD1

2011 Toyota Tacoma Replacement Light Bulb Sizing Diagram
High and Low Beam Headlamp Light Bulb Size: 9003 or 9003 HID Kit
Parking Light Bulb Size: 2827 or 4157NA
Front Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: 4157NA
Rear Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: 3157A
Tail Light Bulb Size: LED
Stop Light Bulb Size: LED
High Mount Stop Light Bulb Size: 168
Fog/Driving Light Bulb Size: 9145
License Plate Light Bulb Size: 168
Back Up Light Bulb Size: 921
Front Side Marker Light Bulb Size: 2827
Map Light Bulb Size: 168
Dome Light Bulb Size: DE3022
Daytime Running Light Bulb Size: 4157NA


----------



## Whiffyspark

BD1;1677711 said:


> 2011 Toyota Tacoma Replacement Light Bulb Sizing Diagram
> High and Low Beam Headlamp Light Bulb Size: 9003 or 9003 HID Kit
> Parking Light Bulb Size: 2827 or 4157NA
> Front Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: 4157NA
> Rear Turn Signal Light Bulb Size: 3157A
> Tail Light Bulb Size: LED
> Stop Light Bulb Size: LED
> High Mount Stop Light Bulb Size: 168
> Fog/Driving Light Bulb Size: 9145
> License Plate Light Bulb Size: 168
> Back Up Light Bulb Size: 921
> Front Side Marker Light Bulb Size: 2827
> Map Light Bulb Size: 168
> Dome Light Bulb Size: DE3022
> Daytime Running Light Bulb Size: 4157NA


You should pull your tail light out and check for yourself.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BD1;1677462 said:


> Going to give these a shot
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10w-T15-T10...23-LED-Car-Bulbs-Projector-Lens-/111201232931


Never thought about using marker light in the reverse socket, let's know that works for ya


----------



## BD1

http://shop.advanceautoparts.com/we...scent-mini-bulb-sylvania_5080156-p#fragment-2

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa.../N-k0m7iZ9cjce?itemIdentifier=232748_0_19974_

http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/2nd-gen-tacomas/209578-886-backup-light-mod-12.html


----------



## NickT

Check out this thread I bought a set of these bulbshttp://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=135222&page=7

The Cree bulbs off ebay


----------



## seville009

I got one of those lights that you stick in the trailer hitch plug. Not a floodlight, but it provides enough extra lighting for me.


----------

